# Good luck to those in Hurrican Rita path



## yen_saw (Sep 21, 2005)

Just wanna drop a quick note saying good luck to all the people living near Texas coast ahead of Huricane Rita. Be safe!!

I will be offline for sometime from tomorrow or Friday till next week. Hopefully the power be back on in HOuston by next week. You can still reach me via e-mail and i should be able to reply you with simple message via cell phone (If it still working).

All the best.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you leaving Yen?


----------



## Obie (Sep 21, 2005)

Stay safe Yen, and good luck. I hope your area fairs well!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 21, 2005)

I am planning to stay unless the eye is almost certain to cross Houston at Cat5. Houston is above sea level unlike New Orleans but this city is proned to flooding due to poor drainage system and too much concrete in the city. Finger crossed and hope all my family and mantis survive!!!


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck Yen, stay safe bud.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 21, 2005)

if you leave will you bring your mantises?


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2005)

Okay yen...keep cool, and stay outa trouble  Good luck with everything..lets hope all is okay.

Stay safe buddy,

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for you regards. I am moving out soon. Can't bring my mantis along, is a mad stampede outside. Should have shipped my mantis out for anyone of you willing to "mantis-sitting". I can only hope my mantis survive Rita, or i will have to start from square one!!!


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 22, 2005)

Best of luck


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 22, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck and if you need anything don't be shy just ask


----------



## Samzo (Sep 22, 2005)

Gods Speed


----------



## Barvid (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Yen,

I hope everything goes well!!

Cheers,

Barvid.


----------



## loktok (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck, and i believe that everything will be OK.


----------



## insektus (Sep 23, 2005)

hi Yen,

we talked about all in e-mails. You have all my luck and the other persons in Texas too.

Hope to hear soon from you!

Cheers,

Stephan


----------



## chun (Sep 23, 2005)

oh my lord, i really hope you'll be okay yen! Hope you come back safe and sound, dandy and fine!

Best regards

Chun


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 24, 2005)

Wishing you and your's all the best mate. Take care and be safe.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for all your wishes pals, i am doing ok. But i am doing my best helping other right now. Lost a few mantis but surprised to see an grass mantis and dead leaf mantis hatched today upon returning home!!


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 25, 2005)

Glad to see ya made it through. Hope everything is O.K. as far as no major home damage or personal injury. I was Hopin' to see a post from ya this weekend so we knew you were alright.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 25, 2005)

Good to see you are ok do you have pic of the damage you can show us? and also i here that your area didn't get hit that hard


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank god there is no damage at the place i'm staying. Houston was lucky not to get a direct hit and was on the left side of the hurricane eye (the clean side) so receiving wind only about 60-70 MPH, however, strong enough to fall some trees and electric pole.


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

weddun yen  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad you're ok yen. I got your package.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad you are ok bud, congrats with ooths also :wink:


----------

